# Living/retiring in Puglia



## Gozolinda3 (Feb 6, 2017)

Hello. Would love to hear from anyone who is living in Puglia. My husband and I are currently living in Gozo, Malta but considering a move. Thinking maybe of Lecce, but would love to hear people's thoughts re living there or other areas of Puglia. Thanks in advance. Linda


----------

